# no matter what people tell you CHEM ONE is scam



## fit4life (Aug 14, 2012)

so whatevever its worth i have been trainining for 4 20 yr and there letro is bunk, plus order liquiid cialis and i had no gains from that either except diarehiaa from upping the dose to make it work. cialis absolutely no desirable erection and yes iam using gear no fucking help aftre 60mls. purchased letro and experienced no benefit still had bloat from testotrone like never b4! contactec customer service and ne response and i feel like murdering those responsible for stealing my 200.00 dollars complete garbage and no rplys


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 14, 2012)

There's been a lot of bunk batches of Cialis lately in research chem shops. Hope they make it right! I had the same sides from upping my bunk cialis-- not from Chem One. It's nobody on this board..


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Aug 14, 2012)

This is why I'm done with research chems


----------



## jadean (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey titan check out osta gain. Using their letro now. Usual sides and getting the job done on this gyno flare up.. Shipping was quick as well brother.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 15, 2012)

Check this out and there's plenty of positive reviews on our tadalifil as well!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/168518-purchase-peptides-letro.html


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

Osta gain has been treating my research well...check em out


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 15, 2012)

titan said:


> so whatevever its worth i have been trainining for 4 20 yr and there letro is bunk, plus order liquiid cialis and i had no gains from that either except diarehiaa from upping the dose to make it work. cialis absolutely no desirable erection and yes iam using gear no fucking help aftre 60mls. purchased letro and experienced no benefit still had bloat from testotrone like never b4! contactec customer service and ne response and i feel like murdering those responsible for stealing my 200.00 dollars complete garbage and no rplys



Sorry to hear about your experience brother. If there is anything we can do to make your experience better send me a private message and I will hook you up with a discount to help you out a bit for your loss.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 15, 2012)

titan said:


> so whatevever its worth i have been trainining for 4 20 yr and there letro is bunk, plus order liquiid cialis and i had no gains from that either except diarehiaa from upping the dose to make it work. cialis absolutely no desirable erection and yes iam using gear no fucking help aftre 60mls. purchased letro and experienced no benefit still had bloat from testotrone like never b4! contactec customer service and ne response and i feel like murdering those responsible for stealing my 200.00 dollars complete garbage and no rplys



PM me your name and address I will send you a free bottle of cialis aka tadalifil. Our cialis won't let you down for at least 48 hours, I promise. 
Osta-Gain


----------



## jadean (Aug 15, 2012)

As i said, solid company^^^


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 15, 2012)

osta-president said:


> PM me your name and address I will send you a free bottle of cialis aka tadalifil. Our cialis won't let you down for at least 48 hours, I promise.
> Osta-Gain



Even better!!!


----------



## osta-president (Aug 15, 2012)

Osta-Gain is not affiliated or related to the company in question Chem One. I just want to help someone out who got burned and I have that much confidence in our products that after bunk or fake research chems he deserves to have the best.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Aug 15, 2012)

osta-president said:


> PM me your name and address I will send you a free bottle of cialis aka tadalifil. Our cialis won't let you down for at least 48 hours, I promise.
> Osta-Gain



Thats a stand up guy right there. I will giving you guys a shot when I order tadalifil


----------



## fit4life (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to thank Osta Gain president for the generous offer of sending me Osta Gains Cialis aka "Tadalfil" I am very grateful that you would consider helping me out after my loss of money to ChemOne research. No one ever has done that for me. It truely means a lot. I promise to report back the truth about my experience with Osta Gains products here @ Ironmag. Thank You once again


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

Thread seems resolved, so excuse my hijacking...

Osta - with all due respect, before you guys joined the boards I had a negative preconceived notion of your business because of some negative reviews I saw on your ostarine (the main product I've been researching lately for off cycle use). I had a bad experience with MP's ostarine last winter (or more accurately, no experience at all, as the product didn't really do anything), and I don't want to get burned again. How do you guys test for quality and ensure everything is up to snuff? Do you use any third party labs? 

I don't want to be a lemming who just sees bad things written and accepts it as true (and I guess I did that to some extent before you guys came here), but I don't want to blindly accept positive reviews as true either. I'm someone who is very leery of this market in general, so what can you tell me about quality assurance?


----------



## osta-president (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Thread seems resolved, so excuse my hijacking...
> 
> Osta - with all due respect, before you guys joined the boards I had a negative preconceived notion of your business because of some negative reviews I saw on your ostarine (the main product I've been researching lately for off cycle use). I had a bad experience with MP's ostarine last winter (or more accurately, no experience at all, as the product didn't really do anything), and I don't want to get burned again. How do you guys test for quality and ensure everything is up to snuff? Do you use any third party labs?
> 
> I don't want to be a lemming who just sees bad things written and accepts it as true (and I guess I did that to some extent before you guys came here), but I don't want to blindly accept positive reviews as true either. I'm someone who is very leery of this market in general, so what can you tell me about quality assurance?



Where did you see negative reviews of our Ostarine? We are giving away 2 bottles of MK-2866 on this board right now and 1 bottle is still up for grabs. We built our company on the quality of this product and it alone allowed us to grow and expand our company, we did our due diligence and it took us over 4 months to find a supplier and procure legit Ostarine. We even have lab analysis reports uploaded on our website. This product isn't cheap to buy,produce or resell so you very well should use caution when you buy it.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

Wish I could tell where it was, man. Probably a good year ago that I ran past it. It wasn't even about ostarine, some cats were talking about your peptides and the prices being too good to be true and whatnot, and shit-talking commenced. Tough to know what to think sometimes. A year ago, I would have said MP was solid and good to go. Odd how things change.

Appreciate the understanding, though.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 21, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Wish I could tell where it was, man. Probably a good year ago that I ran past it. It wasn't even about ostarine, some cats were talking about your peptides and the prices being too good to be true and whatnot, and shit-talking commenced. Tough to know what to think sometimes. A year ago, I would have said MP was solid and good to go. Odd how things change.
> 
> Appreciate the understanding, though.




I don't know about MP, I can only speak about my business. We(OSTA-GAIN)  are able to offer low prices on our peptides b/c we have partnered with one of the largest labs in the USA and we order batches of no less than 1000 of each peptide we sell. Anyone that has researched any of our products will tell you they are top notch. If you want to pay more for a lesser product I don't want to stop you. I just know that we have been targeted by other companies b/c of our aggressive sales strategy. We just want to bring the price down for you guys, so we have to do more volume to see a profit, so that would mean we have the opportunity to screw up a lot more if our products and our customer service isn't on point. That being said I haven't seen any negative reviews/information from REAL customers, just other companies or reps from other companies trying to tarnish our reputation.


----------



## Osta-Gain (Aug 24, 2012)

osta-president said:


> I don't know about MP, I can only speak about my business. We(OSTA-GAIN)  are able to offer low prices on our peptides b/c we have partnered with one of the largest labs in the USA and we order batches of no less than 1000 of each peptide we sell. Anyone that has researched any of our products will tell you they are top notch. If you want to pay more for a lesser product I don't want to stop you. I just know that we have been targeted by other companies b/c of our aggressive sales strategy. We just want to bring the price down for you guys, so we have to do more volume to see a profit, so that would mean we have the opportunity to screw up a lot more if our products and our customer service isn't on point. That being said I haven't seen any negative reviews/information from REAL customers, just other companies or reps from other companies trying to tarnish our reputation.



This is how rumors start.. Our sales are based off our ostarine.. I'll put it to the test against any company...


----------



## hollywoodham (Aug 29, 2012)

i ordered your  cialis and it worked like a charm.  as well as everything else i ordered from you guys.  thanks again



purchasepeptides said:


> Check this out and there's plenty of positive reviews on our tadalifil as well!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/168518-purchase-peptides-letro.html


----------



## fit4life (Aug 30, 2012)

Cialis and a-dex from Osta Gain has been doing its job.  Cialis is amazing and a-dex is drying me up very good plus libido has jumped up.  Bloodwork coming next week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2012)

oh and its cheaper...i would gladly giver this to my guinea pig....i have an actual guinea pig named moo by the way


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL at Research Chems! Everyone says one is hot, then a thread says they are bunk. They another company comes along and....the wheel goes round and round.  I just ordered some Cialis from C1.  I hope it gtg!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Aug 31, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> LOL at Research Chems! Everyone says one is hot, then a thread says they are bunk. They another company comes along and....the wheel goes round and round.  I just ordered some Cialis from C1.  I hope it gtg!



People aren't lying. This research chem sites are very inconsistent. Especially with AI. A lot has to do with it being liquid versions.


----------



## fit4life (Aug 31, 2012)

Forgot to mention using your credit card isnt secure on ChemOne website, never used card for purchases but this one time, and 2 days later the credit card company said there is $2000,00 of fradulant charges which got taken care of immediately. Hmmmmmm?


----------



## osta-president (Aug 31, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> LOL at Research Chems! Everyone says one is hot, then a thread says they are bunk. They another company comes along and....the wheel goes round and round.  I just ordered some Cialis from C1.  I hope it gtg!



Now we are selling our Cialis for cheaper than ever. Our prices will never be this low again. Use the discount code for Almost 50% off. 
Tadala-Gain 30ML - 20MG/ML


----------



## Osta-Gain (Aug 31, 2012)

osta-president said:


> Now we are selling our Cialis for cheaper than ever. Our prices will never be this low again. Use the discount code for Almost 50% off.
> Tadala-Gain 30ML - 20MG/ML



Code "Freedom"


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2012)

titan said:


> so whatevever its worth i have been trainining for 4 20 yr and there letro is bunk, plus order liquiid cialis and i had no gains from that either except diarehiaa from upping the dose to make it work. cialis absolutely no desirable erection and yes iam using gear no fucking help aftre 60mls. purchased letro and experienced no benefit still had bloat from testotrone like never b4! contactec customer service and ne response and i feel like murdering those responsible for stealing my 200.00 dollars complete garbage and no rplys



I know the owner of ChemOne. He's a personal friend. PM me your order number and I'll make sure its looked into ASAP.


----------



## hollywoodham (Sep 1, 2012)

if your going take care of his problems, hopefully you can take care of everyone elses too.  i had a problem in april, and i know more than 2 people as well that have been ripped off



heavyiron said:


> I know the owner of ChemOne. He's a personal friend. PM me your order number and I'll make sure its looked into ASAP.


----------



## SFW (Sep 1, 2012)

titan said:


> Forgot to mention using your credit card isnt secure on ChemOne website, never used card for purchases but this one time, and 2 days later the credit card company said there is $2000,00 of fradulant charges which got taken care of immediately. Hmmmmmm?



Uhhuh. Next you'll say Chemone broke into your house, sniffed your socks while you were asleep and then raped your dog. You are Clearly a shill.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont appreciatte you making a joke out of a bad experience i had with ChemOne, they were highly recomended so i gave them a try and was disappointed.  If the products were top notch and worked i would be the first to give credit were credit is due.  I think its important to give feedback to the community good or bad and then let the customer decide himself on what he plans to do.  I dont appreciatte your nonsense comments and name calling, grow up.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I know the owner of ChemOne. He's a personal friend. PM me your order number and I'll make sure its looked into ASAP.


i remember you putting your stamp of approval with ChemOne. So that is why i chose them. I do apologize for how i handled it especially since hes a friend of yours, just was heated and disappointed. Believe me i would rather be singing them praises. On a brighter note the flavor tastes good,lol


----------



## hollywoodham (Sep 2, 2012)

i agree bro, its only the mods and the board reps that stick up for these guys.  hilarious, i dont see a positive review or bloodwork anywhere.  theyve been around for so long, if they carried anything that worked, their would be bloodwork or labs to prove it.  but there is not, ive been ripped off by chemone too, and i just saw blood work on eroids with a guy that has over 100 estrogen using chemone.  lol, these fucking mods need to at least treat the community with respect, the way this forum is run is pretty much a joke.  I only check back every now and then to get a good laugh, dudes with thousands of posts on here still acting like they dont know whats up, but unfortunately they are part of the problem.  They know whats going on.  



titan said:


> I dont appreciatte you making a joke out of a bad experience i had with ChemOne, they were highly recomended so i gave them a try and was disappointed.  If the products were top notch and worked i would be the first to give credit were credit is due.  I think its important to give feedback to the community good or bad and then let the customer decide himself on what he plans to do.  I dont appreciatte your nonsense comments and name calling, grow up.


----------



## hollywoodham (Sep 2, 2012)

do you want me to grab you my order number bro?  also i have the rest of the bottle here too.  ive contributed labs to help the community out, why the hell would i have a need to lie about chem one?  i would love to say their product is great, but thats simply not the case.  



SFW said:


> Uhhuh. Next you'll say Chemone broke into your house, sniffed your socks while you were asleep and then raped your dog. You are Clearly a shill.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2012)

titan said:


> i remember you putting your stamp of approval with ChemOne. So that is why i chose them. I do apologize for how i handled it especially since hes a friend of yours, just was heated and disappointed. Believe me i would rather be singing them praises. On a brighter note the flavor tastes good,lol



I haven't used ChemOne this year but previous to that they always had outstanding products. 

Anyway, if you have an order number I will talk to them. Just PM me the order number.

Thanks


----------



## Researcher (Sep 2, 2012)

I ordered Letro from Chem One maybe a yr after their company started up so it was a long time ago... it was pure bunk... I was a mod on a board at the time and just reported my experience on the board... ended up getting into a big fight on the board with them about it... I'm very gyno prone even on TRT so I know when an AI works or not... maybe they have bad suppliers and they get random bunk shit,,,I don't know or care...I just never ordered again...


----------



## MiniMack (Sep 3, 2012)

osta-president said:


> Osta-Gain is not affiliated or related to the company in question Chem One. I just want to help someone out who got burned and I have that much confidence in our products that after bunk or fake research chems he deserves to have the best.


So far chemone's letro s been treating me right but that move you pulled helping titan is awesome and deserves a ton of respect  You have my next order for sure


----------



## osta-president (Sep 3, 2012)

hollywoodham said:


> do you want me to grab you my order number  bro?  also i have the rest of the bottle here too.  ive contributed labs  to help the community out, why the hell would i have a need to lie  about chem one?  i would love to say their product is great, but thats  simply not the case.



Hollywood, 
I'm not sure if you are already a customer of ours (OSTA-GAIN) but I hate that you also had a bad experience with  another company(chemone). I want to try to help you out as well. I just want  to show people that we are willing to put our products and reputation on  the line. Please pm me what you ordered and I will see if I can do  something for you. Our stock got wiped out from the MASSIVE labor day  sale, but I will see what we can do. I don't know anything about Chemone  good or bad, but I hate seeing people with a sour opinion about about  all research/peptide companies from one bad experience. Osta-Gain is not the company in question. We Osta-Gain strive to be the best, providing the best products and customer service we can. 
Osta-Gain


----------



## hollywoodham (Sep 3, 2012)

man you guys are awesome.  Building a good reputation is important, but this is just going WAY above and beyond what you need to do.  Awesome to know there is a company that has your back like that, and cares about you coming back to them.  i pmed you as well.  thanks again.



osta-president said:


> Hollywood,
> I'm not sure if you are already a customer of ours (OSTA-GAIN) but I hate that you also had a bad experience with  another company(chemone). I want to try to help you out as well. I just want  to show people that we are willing to put our products and reputation on  the line. Please pm me what you ordered and I will see if I can do  something for you. Our stock got wiped out from the MASSIVE labor day  sale, but I will see what we can do. I don't know anything about Chemone  good or bad, but I hate seeing people with a sour opinion about about  all research/peptide companies from one bad experience. Osta-Gain is not the company in question. We Osta-Gain strive to be the best, providing the best products and customer service we can.
> Osta-Gain


----------



## hollywoodham (Sep 4, 2012)

you might want to consider signing up to eroids as a source, their is no q&a there for you guys, it would probably be extremely helpful to your business



osta-president said:


> Hollywood,
> I'm not sure if you are already a customer of ours (OSTA-GAIN) but I hate that you also had a bad experience with  another company(chemone). I want to try to help you out as well. I just want  to show people that we are willing to put our products and reputation on  the line. Please pm me what you ordered and I will see if I can do  something for you. Our stock got wiped out from the MASSIVE labor day  sale, but I will see what we can do. I don't know anything about Chemone  good or bad, but I hate seeing people with a sour opinion about about  all research/peptide companies from one bad experience. Osta-Gain is not the company in question. We Osta-Gain strive to be the best, providing the best products and customer service we can.
> Osta-Gain


----------



## Researcher (Sep 10, 2012)

This is how you run a company... I'll order from you guys sometime if you take Western Union or Money Orders...



osta-president said:


> Hollywood,
> I'm not sure if you are already a customer of ours (OSTA-GAIN) but I hate that you also had a bad experience with  another company(chemone). I want to try to help you out as well. I just want  to show people that we are willing to put our products and reputation on  the line. Please pm me what you ordered and I will see if I can do  something for you. Our stock got wiped out from the MASSIVE labor day  sale, but I will see what we can do. I don't know anything about Chemone  good or bad, but I hate seeing people with a sour opinion about about  all research/peptide companies from one bad experience. Osta-Gain is not the company in question. We Osta-Gain strive to be the best, providing the best products and customer service we can.
> Osta-Gain


----------



## osta-president (Sep 10, 2012)

Researcher said:


> This is how you run a company... I'll order from you guys sometime if you take Western Union or Money Orders...



PM me(Osta-President), Osta-Gain, or Maniac0614 when you are ready to order and we will work out a money gram or western union transaction for you.


----------



## Researcher (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot, I'll certainly do that


----------



## smccor153 (Oct 31, 2012)

osta-president said:


> PM me(Osta-President), Osta-Gain, or Maniac0614 when you are ready to order and we will work out a money gram or western union transaction for you.



Look im not wanting to get on your bad side or anything just wanting some true advice since every place i have ordered from is shit!!!! I was really thinking of ordering from yall because i have read a lot of great reviews, until i came across this one, Osta-Gain Scared!!!! (sorry to post this on here, not trying to call you out in front of everyone or anything, was gonna try and e-mail u directly from your site but you site is undergoing some maintenance). Was just wanting to know what was up, and possibly when yalls site will be back up and running?


----------



## Osta-Gain (Nov 1, 2012)

smccor153 said:


> Look im not wanting to get on your bad side or anything just wanting some true advice since every place i have ordered from is shit!!!! I was really thinking of ordering from yall because i have read a lot of great reviews, until i came across this one, Osta-Gain!! (sorry to post this on here, not trying to call you out in front of everyone or anything, was gonna try and e-mail u directly from your site but you site is undergoing some maintenance). Was just wanting to know what was up, and possibly when yalls site will be back up and running?



Are you seriously going to post a link like that after we offer you free product to prove our loyalty and quality... But let me guess your not tring to get on our bad side... You should do a little digging around about who the owners of phf are before you believe such slander and bullshit. I'll tell you what how about you answer that question for us and ill still offer you a free product if you get the answer right...  Go do your research.. do yourself a favor and don't believe every thing you read on the internet... Our email and sit is working fine just refresh your browser or history. We moved the sit to another hosting company. So you will need to refresh your page.. our email is Osta-gain@safe-mail.com


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is from our competitors, well I think they are competitors as I am not sure if there Peptide company is still in business or not. But it?s very obvious what that company was trying to do, but it didn?t hurt us because our real customers reviews speak for themselves. Every company is a target in this business but we have already built a great reputation and have great customers who back us up. Like you said, you read great reviews and you will find those great reviews all across the internet.

 Our website is back up.

Osta-gain.com


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2012)

My rabbit had a minor gyno flare up recently and decided to test drive some of osta's Exem.
3 days and the pain was gone 6 days and the lump was gone.
I bought 4 more bottles.


----------

